# Smoke Detectors / CO 2 detectors



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Which detector would you install in your home and why? 

Photoelectric Sensor or Ionization Sensor

Thanks


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Combo's. Anything worth doing, is worth doing right.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Both are suited better for different applications. I forget which is for which but one is better suited for smoldering fires that produce bigger particles, I think photoelectric is better for this if memory serves me. The other is for hotter fires that produce smaller particle sizes. I will look it up in my fire training book and let you know.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

In MA, Its a CO on every Floor, Smokes in all bedrooms, COs within ten feet of a bedroom, We do combos on each floor, smokes in bedrooms. I beleive if the basement is over 1200 Sq. ft. You need 2 Smokes, Every Town has there opinion, we get our plans stamped from the FD Where they want them, so were not fishing later. We rarely ever use Ion's, Photos are required if there within 25 ft. of a bathroom, Cause of steam. Ions would be singing all the time.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Combo- Photo - CO-
Co detectors break down over 5 - 7 years,so personally,I have separate units.

Photo will pick up a slow smoldering fire found in he residential setting much quicker. 
Ions tend to break down faster, opening up the auto threshold adjustment making them less reliable and efficient.

In the suppression setting we used to use both on a cross zone set up.
Now All Photo.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

kawaikfx400 said:


> In MA, Its a CO on every Floor, Smokes in all bedrooms, COs within ten feet of a bedroom, We do combos on each floor, smokes in bedrooms. I beleive if the basement is over 1200 Sq. ft. You need 2 Smokes, Every Town has there opinion, we get our plans stamped from the FD Where they want them, so were not fishing later. We rarely ever use Ion's, Photos are required if there within 25 ft. of a bathroom, Cause of steam. Ions would be singing all the time.




http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...fm_fire_prevention_cmr_cmr527index&csid=Eeops


31 & 32 cover this.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Which detector would you install in your home and why?
> 
> Photoelectric Sensor or Ionization Sensor
> 
> Thanks



http://www.fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire01/PDF/f01056.pdf


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I guess I should have specified what I meant by "combo".
Combination photo/ionization smokes on each floor along with separate co alarms in each room with a fuel burning appliance. All interlinked of course.

You should see my travel trailer, I think there are 4 different alarms in it. Goes to show how much I trust those furnaces.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanx Leland, Thats some good info.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Asperating smoke detector*

http://xtralis.com/p.cfm?s=22&p=244

Save your pennies. This is what you want!

Get the 'scanner' model. Pipes on each floor with each area totally programmable! :thumbup:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the great feedback.

The project is a multi unit building with 2 seperate internal stairways and a boiler in the basement. I am lookint at placing (1) combo SD / CO 2 (Kiddie KN-COPE-I - Photo electric) device in each of the apartments (2 bed / 1 bath / kitch / liv rm) & (1) of the same in the bolier room in the basement.

In the stairways I was planning on one SD on each ceiling at the landings (combo photo / ion - Kiddie PI2010) & one in another section of the basement. By Code we only need one at the uppermost ceiling of the stairays, but I would think one at each landing is a little better.

Each of the apartments would be stand alone, while the basement and stairway devices would be interconnected.

Thoughts / comments?

Thank You


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

"Each of the apartments would be stand alone, while the basement and stairway devices would be interconnected.

Thoughts / comments?"


I would consider placing an interconnected heat detector in each unit as well.
Inter connect the basement CO as well as Photo/CO combo in the stairwells.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

photo goes into alarm a lot quicker than ions but both have their purpose but in the resi side of things photo all the way


----------

